# Forza 3 ****pits



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

*Forza 3/Dring Games ****pits*

On my youtube travels I found this little prick showing off with his custom ****pit for driving games.






What setups do you lot use? I'm looking into getting the wireless steering wheel for me 360 for Forza 'cos I think it's the only way I'll get properly back into it.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Bed, My TV and my Xbox controller (Red) :lol:

Don't have the room for anything custom.

And btw, that's GT5 not Forza.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> And btw, that's GT5 not Forza.


noticed that lol :thumb:


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

*******!!!! lol that looks the nuts


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I was going to ask what circuit that is, as didn't recognise, but if its not Forza thats probably why.

It must be so much easier to control the car like that rather than just a slight thumb movement.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer you cant RWDrift with full op lock for that long on forza3 it would correct out.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

I use the Wireless 360 Wheel for mine, but its kind of difficult to find a good setup with the wheel, i wont rest it on my knees, as when u press the pedals it will move. Gonna have to figure something out (cheap!)


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

ummm a controller , xbox and tv for me. Not got enought time to sort out pedals, and a wheel.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn thats a sweet setup, wish they would do a H shift gear stick adaptor for the Wireless wheel!

I sit on my bet with the wheel on my knees and the pedals resting on the back of my guitar hero drums pushed against the end of the bed :lol: It works well and i can hold the wheel down.

My mate had one of those playseats with a Logitech G25 setup and it was awesome!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrong setup:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho I don't want left hand drive


----------

